# How often does your church serve communion?



## rembrandt (May 11, 2004)

How often?


----------



## KayJay (May 11, 2004)

every week my church serves communion.

the first sunday of the month we walk up to the front to receive the elements...i know there is some significance to that but im not sure just yet what it is...


----------



## Cacklewack (May 11, 2004)

[quote:3fb3b5b3be][i:3fb3b5b3be]Originally posted by KayJay[/i:3fb3b5b3be]
every week my church serves communion.

the first sunday of the month we walk up to the front to receive the elements...i know there is some significance to that but im not sure just yet what it is... [/quote:3fb3b5b3be]

On those first Sundays, do you dip the bread into the cup (intinction)?

We practice communion by intinction every Lord's Day.

In Him,
Matt


----------



## rembrandt (May 11, 2004)

Would you explain the reasoning behind intinction Matt? I know Christ and the disciples did that at the Last Supper, but what is the significance? What is the history behind it?

Rembrandt


----------



## rembrandt (May 11, 2004)

hey, who voted &quot;every day?&quot; What is this, a Catholic church? Honestly, I would like to know...


----------



## Saiph (May 11, 2004)

I voted &quot;every day&quot;.

The OHCAC (One Holy Catholic &amp; Apostolic Church) in some way, and in some measure, and some form partakes of the Eucharist every day.

&quot;Give us this day our DAILY bread.&quot;

I would love to eat the meal every day.


----------



## Scott (May 12, 2004)

[quote:cd1c758ef1]
every week my church serves communion. the first sunday of the month we walk up to the front to receive the elements...i know there is some significance to that but im not sure just yet what it is...
[/quote:cd1c758ef1]

You are feeding on the body and blood of Christ. This is spiritual nourishment. 

Scott


----------



## Scott (May 12, 2004)

Well said, Mark!


----------



## Ianterrell (May 12, 2004)

Seriously Mark, I really wouldn't mind partaking in communion a little more often. It seems that the Corintian church did pretty frequently though they aren't the example for sure of a good Lord's supper.


----------



## Saiph (May 12, 2004)

Acts 2:46-47

And continuing [b:08074214c5]daily[/b:08074214c5] with one accord in the temple, and [b:08074214c5]breaking bread[/b:08074214c5] from house to house, they did eat their meat with gladness, and singleness of heart, Praising God, and having favor with all the people. And the Lord added daily unto [b:08074214c5]the congregation[/b:08074214c5] those which should be saved.


----------



## robot (May 12, 2004)

I've had a strong desire for a long time to take part in the Lord's Supper. Last time was way too long ago... probably early last year. I haven't been able to go to church in a long time, just youth group


----------



## panicbird (May 12, 2004)

We take it every other month (not an option on the poll). I wish that we took it every week, though.

Lon


----------



## KayJay (May 12, 2004)

No we don't do the intinction thing...that is interesting...

haha, Scott, I get the significance of the Lord's supper is the spiritual nourishment of the body and blood of Christ - what I don't really get yet is why once a month (my church serves the elements every sunday) on the first Sunday we walk to the front to receive the elements. I think it is something about the symbolicness of the covenant community partaking together or something...i dunno


----------



## Scott (May 13, 2004)

Mark:

I too would take communion daily if possible. There is a liturgical church (conservative Episcopalian) near work and they have a service on Thursdays at lunch that I try to attend when possible. This is especially helpful since my church only conducts the service monthly.

Scott

[Edited on 5-13-2004 by Scott]


----------

